# setting up a special rom



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Its great to be able to set up a special rom for a special purpose. 
This weekend I'll be hitting a three day music festival.
Main communication is by texting so I want to make sure I don't run out of juice. 
I like cm7 so I'm sticking with that. I also like the tiamat kernel so riding with that.
On this build I put the governor to powersave. Screen is down in the 30-40% range.
I set up a toggle for data. I'm keeping it off most of the time but may need to check the internet at times. I also put the 3g/4g toggle. 3g should be fine but if I need to stream a music sample I may jump to 4g. If I forget to turn off data. I have the 2x battery app to back me up. There is a specific ap for the fest but they also have a nice schedule on their website. I'll open it and cache it so I don't have to enable data. I made shortcuts to people I'll text and the camera. Although I'll use my separate camera to save juice. Didn't install maps or anything else I wont be using. So its a barebones system that fits my needs while I'm at the festival. Gotta love android!


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

What? That's not really a "special rom" as much as it is tuning your settings. I'm confused as to the relevance of the thread


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

"jolness said:


> What? That's not really a "special rom" as much as it is tuning your settings. I'm confused as to the relevance of the thread


+1

Sent from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

I think he's saying that he did a fresh CM7 install, and configured it especially for his needs (i.e. Removed any unnecessary apps, configured for battery saving options, etc...) And that that's the beauty of Android, because he can just nandroid restore his previous ROM when he's done. That said, still not seeing the significance of this thread.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thinking this might be a special-purpose ROM slot in Boot Manager or something. But I do agree with the OP:



> Gotta love android!


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Buy an extended battery, turn off data. Done.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> Buy an extended battery, turn off data. Done.


+1

Sent from my AOSP'd ADR6400L


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Use a Sense rom. Get extended battery. Use Scenes feature.

Done and done.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Use a Sense rom. Get extended battery. Use Scenes feature.
> 
> Done and done.


Can i ask why you said to use a Sense rom? Im curious.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Use a Sense rom. Get extended battery. Use Scenes feature.
> 
> Done and done.


Sense? Bah! Might as well rename it BloatUI. Lol

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"crkdvnm said:


> Can i ask why you said to use a Sense rom? Im curious.


Coz I heard sense roms has better battery management


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

If you're so inclined do a little experiment.

Find the most stripped down sense ROM and compare it an AOSP ROM battery wise.

AOSP will win everytime.

It takes battery to manage those 100-200 extra mb's..

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Ibrick said:


> If you're so inclined do a little experiment.
> 
> Find the most stripped down sense ROM and compare it an AOSP ROM battery wise.
> 
> ...


Really? I been on cm7 for about 3 weeks I don't do battery saver my brightness is Max ran weather phone is sync all the time im on wifi as much im on data so its basically on 24/7 my best time is about 7 hours. My best time on g3d is about 14 hours I ran all seven screens with Widgets brightness on Max sync data on the only thing I don't run on either rom is GPS and I average about 3 to 4 gigs a month


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Sense roms get WAY better battery life... hands down I agree with adryn. But they can seem kinda sluggish. Also it has the end call bug and that's a no go for me. But sense is where you want to be for good battery life. But your mileage my very.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

"villae81 said:


> Really? I been on cm7 for about 3 weeks I don't do battery saver my brightness is Max ran weather phone is sync all the time im on wifi as much im on data so its basically on 24/7 my best time is about 7 hours. My best time on g3d is about 14 hours I ran all seven screens with Widgets brightness on Max sync data on the only thing I don't run on either rom is GPS and I average about 3 to 4 gigs a month


12-14hrs sounds about right for a sense ROM in my experience. With AOSP, that average is about 20-24hrs.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

To each their own. I have had both be good on battery and both be bad.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Fair enough, seems the kernel and user are probably always going to effect battery life more than the ROM itself.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I noticed that Sense ROM's with most of the bloat stripped out, and with a launcher replacement (Launcher Pro, Go Launcher, etc) and the extended battery works wonders for me. I accept the fact that this may be different for others but this seems to be the best combination for my phone. 30+ hours, heavy usage on extended battery. Again, everyone's phone is different and will produce different results.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't mean to confuse anyone but I can see my use of "special rom" as misleading. I was merely giving accolades to android and all the developers that make specializing possible. I just needed a barebones system specifically for what I was doing this weekend and it worked beautifully.


----------



## trapntan (Jul 16, 2011)

crkdvnm said:


> Can i ask why you said to use a Sense rom? Im curious.


Wouldn't this be because sense is the one with the scene feature?


----------

